# selbstzerstörende mp3



## obaran (2. März 2006)

Hallo,

kennt einer von euch eine Möglichkeit eine mp3-Datei zu erstellen die selbstzerstörend ist?
Also die man z.B. nur einmal abspielen darf...

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## wavetraxx (2. März 2006)

Hi obaran,

das ist aus meiner Sicht unmöglich... 

Und wenn, dann müsste es z.B. eine EXE Datei sein, aber das normal MP3... neeee....

Gruss


----------

